# I think she’s getting close



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

For probably over a month now I have been watching Juno like a hawk because I bought her not knowing her due date, just that she had been in with a buck for 6-8 weeks prior to me getting her in march. Her udder has definitely grown in the past week, to me it looks like she has dropped a little, and her ligaments were much looser and harder to find today. This is my first time with a pregnant doe, so I’m still learning but I have a feeling she is going to have them within a week.


the first 3 pictures are of her maybe 2 weeks ago, the others are from today


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tgmcr said:


> For probably over a month now I have been watching Juno like a hawk because I bought her not knowing her due date, just that she had been in with a buck for 6-8 weeks prior to me getting her in march. Her udder has definitely grown in the past week, to me it looks like she has dropped a little, and her ligaments were much looser and harder to find today. This is my first time with a pregnant doe, so I'm still learning but I have a feeling she is going to have them within a week.
> 
> the first 3 pictures are of her maybe 2 weeks ago, the others are from today


She is workin on it!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking good and coming along nicely.


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

Well... I was wrong! She is still holding on, maybe she won't have them in June like we thought! Today her udder looked way bigger than it did just this morning and Her ligaments are pretty much gone. She is acting totally normal but I have a camera in her stall and keep an eye on her throughout the night. 
first pic is her udder on the 14th, 2nd is Monday, 3rd is tonight


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd say you are within 24 hours now based on my experience! Happy kidding, she's adorable. Do you know the buck she was bred to?


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> I'd say you are within 24 hours now based on my experience! Happy kidding, she's adorable. Do you know the buck she was bred to?


I would love it if she would have them in the next 24 hours, I could finally get some sleep! I never saw the buck in person but I do know his registered name


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes she looks to be dropping on her sides. Happy kidding and hopeing all goes well & easy!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Happy kidding how all goes well.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Following.


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

Ligaments are completely gone this morning and udder is huge. She is not acting any different yet but I’ll be keeping a really close eye on her all day


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Now come on June... don't you make my 24 hour estimate incorrect. Pop out those triplet doelings nice & easy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They drives us :crazy:.

She is definitely getting there. 

Happy kidding.


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

We have babies! I put her in her stall and checked on her every 20 minutes. No pawing, no getting up and down, not even any slime. It looked like she was starting to push slightly so I ran inside to grab my phone and when I came back not even a minute later there was a baby! She had 2 more within about 5 minutes. We have one big girl, 1 boy and a teeny girl. All have nursed and she’s doing a wonderful job. I’m shocked at how fast and easy she had them! I’ll post pictures in a little while


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:coolmoves::goodjob::great:

Congrats.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yay congrats! Such a great simple birth!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy kidding!:wowwoot)
Wheres the pictures????¿¿¿¿¿¿
:waiting:


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

The little tan and white one is a boy, the other 2 are girls. I wasn't too sure about how Juno was going to be as a mother but she is doing wonderfully!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

omgosh such bitty babies!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww snuggle bunnies! SO PRECIOUS! they are adorable!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congrats! They are super precious!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, they are adorable, congrats.


----------

